# Hogpen +. . . Saturday 9/9. . . ?



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

I will be riding a loop from Vogel SP this Saturday, 9/9, and figured I would post an invitation. There is a little climbing involved but I planning on a semi-non-hammer, camera fest type ride. If anyone is interested in riding, let me know. Also, I may toss in a climb up Brasstown if the tilt of the earth changes any.

I will post milage and a profile later today.

Mike


----------



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

*map and profile*

The ride may include a climb up Brasstown. It could also include Wolfpen Gap as I am have a love for that hill. Anyway, it will be somewhere around 55 miles or so with 5k to 6.5k elevation gain. Weather looks good, a bit cold in the AM.

Oops. . . the road marks on the profile are not correct, they are for riding the loop in the other direction. The profile indicated is correct for the ride I have in mind, as are the Gap marks.


----------

